# 3Com wireless card,  will not work :-(

## markymarc

For the last two days I have tryed to get my  3Com wirelesscard, 3crshpw196, to work on my dell laptop. But no luck.  :Sad: 

I have looked around the forums and found out, that I have to use these atmelwlandriver. I have downloade them and compile them, and ermerge pcmcia-cs. I dont got pcmcia supporte ind the kernel, read some where I should turn it off.

Now it gets funny, after compilinge the driver and install. I make a /etc/init.d/pcmcia restart. Then make a :

*************************************************

#depmod -a

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.2o-gentoo-r8/pcmcia/pcmf502r3.o

*************************************************

Why do I get this?

In my log, when I put the driver inn, I get this messeges: 

******************************************************************

Dec  3 18:47:02 genlapmarc cardmgr[2207]: socket 0: 3Com 3CRSHPW_96 Wireless

LAN PC Card

Dec  3 18:47:02 genlapmarc cardmgr[2207]: executing: 'modprobe pcmf502r3'

Dec  3 18:47:02 genlapmarc cardmgr[2207]: + Note: /etc/modules.conf is more

recent than /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r8/modules.dep

Dec  3 18:47:02 genlapmarc cardmgr[2207]: +

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r8/pcmcia/pcmf502r3.o: init_module: Operation not

permitted

Dec  3 18:47:02 genlapmarc cardmgr[2207]: +

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r8/pcmcia/pcmf502r3.o: insmod

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r8/pcmcia/pcmf502r3.o failed

Dec  3 18:47:02 genlapmarc cardmgr[2207]: +

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r8/pcmcia/pcmf502r3.o: insmod pcmf502r3 failed

Dec  3 18:47:02 genlapmarc cardmgr[2207]: + Hint: insmod errors can be

caused by incorrect module parameters, including invalid IO or IRQ

parameters.Dec  3 18:47:02 genlapmarc cardmgr[2207]: +       You may find more

information in syslog or the output from dmesg

Dec  3 18:47:02 genlapmarc cardmgr[2207]: modprobe exited with status 255

Dec  3 18:47:02 genlapmarc cardmgr[2207]: executing: 'insmod

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r8/pcmcia/pcmf502r3.o'

Dec  3 18:47:02 genlapmarc cardmgr[2207]: +

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r8/pcmcia/pcmf502r3.o: init_module: Operation not

permitted

Dec  3 18:47:02 genlapmarc cardmgr[2207]: + Hint: insmod errors can be

caused by incorrect module parameters, including invalid IO or IRQ

parameters.Dec  3 18:47:02 genlapmarc cardmgr[2207]: +       You may find more

information in syslog or the output from dmesg

Dec  3 18:47:02 genlapmarc cardmgr[2207]: insmod exited with status 1

Dec  3 18:47:02 genlapmarc pcmf502r3: CardServices release does not match!

Dec  3 18:47:02 genlapmarc pcmf502r3: CardServices release does not match!

Dec  3 18:47:03 genlapmarc cardmgr[2207]: get dev info on socket 0 failed:

Resource temporarily unavailable

**************************************************************************

Have also make some change too /etc/pcmcia/config.opts.

But thing it goes bad before it comes to that.

What im I doing wrong? I have heared that it might be because I use the gentoo-kernel, and that I should use the vanille-kernel. But can't get the vanille to work  :Embarassed:  (help pls)

And shoulde the gentoo-kernel work??

Im using Gentoo 1.4, with pcmica-cs, dell laptop, pIII and use the linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r8. 

HELP

----------

## olav

I have the same card working fine in a Dell Latitude C840. I'm in the middle of a reinstall, but as soon as X and mozilla are up and running (in a few hours) I'll post the details. Hang in there!   :Smile: 

----------

## olav

Ok, here goes:

Make sure the kernel is compiled with PCMCIA/Cardbus support disabled and Wireless LAN (non-hamradio) enabled, like this (I use gentoo-sources):

```

General setup  ---> 

    PCMCIA/CardBus support  ---> 

        < > PCMCIA/CardBus support

Network device support  ---> 

    Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)  --->

        [*] Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

        < >   STRIP (Metricom starmode radio IP)

        < >   AT&T WaveLAN & DEC RoamAbout DS support

        < >   Aironet Arlan 655 & IC2200 DS support

        < >   Aironet 4500/4800 series adapters

        < >   Cisco/Aironet 34X/35X/4500/4800 ISA and PCI cards

        < >   Hermes chipset 802.11b support (Orinoco/Prism2/Symbol)

```

This will already be done if you have compiled your kernel using genkernel or if you used the config file /usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r9/kernel-config as .config  before compiling the kernel manually. Short version: With gentoo-sources and genkernel you are OK. Emerge pcmcia-utils and download the atmelwlandriver from http://atmelwlandriver.sourceforge.net. When I first installed this driver I used the version dated 2003-09-23, found here:

http://atmelwlandriver.sourceforge.net/snapshots/atmelwlandriver-ss-20030923.tar.gz

This driver version will do what you want, so I recommend you stick to it. I did test the more recent snapshots, but couldn't make them work (possibly because I'm dim...I didn't look too much into it though). Unpack the driver (I place it under /opt) and cd into the atmelwlandriver/src/Pcmcia_Pci directory. Here you have to modify the file fastvnet_cs.c. Look for this section of code (lines 752-756):

```

  if (serv.Revision != CS_RELEASE_CODE)                                                                                        

    {                                                                                                                          

      printk ("%s: CardServices release does not match!\n", dev_info);                                                         

      return -1;                                                                                                               

    } 

```

and change it to

```

  if (serv.Revision != CS_RELEASE_CODE)                                                                                        

    {                                                                                                                          

     ;                                                                                                                        

    }

```

Now cd back to the atmelwlandriver directory and do a 'make config' with the answers below:

```

Build all [y/N] : n

Set extra module version information [y/N] : n

Build Debug version [y/N] : n

Build USB Drivers [y/N] : n

Build PCMCIA Drivers [y/N] : y

Build PCMCIA rfmd Driver [y/N] : n

Build PCMCIA 3COM Driver [y/N] : y

Build PCMCIA rfmd revision d Driver [y/N] : n

Build PCMCIA rfmd revision e Driver [y/N] : n

Build PCMCIA 504 Driver [y/N] : n

Build PCMCIA 504+2958 Driver [y/N] : n

Build miniPCI Driver [y/N] : n

Build applications [y/N] : n

Kernel Version Running 2.4.20-gentoo-r9

Found Kernel Source Directory (/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r9/build)

root dir of external pcmcia: /usr/src/linux

Finished. Now run make clean, all, install

```

followed by a 'make clean all install'. That's it. The remaining part is network configuration (you shouldn't have to modify any PCMCIA config files). First, I make a symlink:

```

ln -s /etc/init.d/net.eth0 /etc/init.d/net.eth1

```

I alternate between ethernet (eth0) and wireless (eth1) connection on the same home network (static IP's 192.168.111.41 and 192.168.111.42), so I put these entries in /etc/conf.d/net:

```

iface_eth0="192.168.111.41 broadcast 192.168.111.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

iface_eth1="192.168.111.42 broadcast 192.168.111.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

#gateway="eth0/192.168.111.1"

gateway="eth1/192.168.111.1"

```

Before I change to ethernet, I comment out the eth1 gateway entry and uncomment the eth0 one and vice versa. When your /etc/conf.d/net is OK, do a '/etc/init.d/pcmcia start' and you'll get two beeps and a green light on the card. You should now be in business.

----------

## markymarc

Thanks, I can now find the card when I put it in.  

But there is no ligth on it, and it's like it is not really on. 

When I do a iwconfig, it looks right. 

 :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## olav

 *markymarc wrote:*   

> Thanks, I can now find the card when I put it in.  
> 
> But there is no ligth on it, and it's like it is not really on. 

 

Did you use the driver version dated 2003-09-23? When I tried the newer ones the card light would not come on.

----------

## ManuelJenne

If I compile my kernel without pcmcia/cardbus support i can't get /etc/init.d/pcmcia to run. It always say there is no pcmcia adapter.

If I compile with pcmcia/cardbus support I can start it and load the network modul. But I cant see anythink on my network. syslog say

Dec  9 18:15:03 p10 kernel: ----------------------------------------------------

Dec  9 18:15:03 p10 kernel: **** BSS List is empty ****

Dec  9 18:15:03 p10 kernel: ----------------------------------------------------

Dec  9 18:15:03 p10 kernel:  NO APs in the List...

Dec  9 18:15:03 p10 kernel: No BSS found. Re-Scan

Dec  9 18:15:03 p10 kernel: WE ARE INSIDE Scan...

Dec  9 18:15:03 p10 kernel: Start Scanning from Channel 4 - SSID(0):

Dec  9 18:15:03 p10 kernel: Scan Command in Progress...

Dec  9 18:15:03 p10 kernel: F A S T SCAN Completed...

Dec  9 18:15:03 p10 kernel: 0 Entries in BSS List:

every second !

Any Ideas?

Regard 

Manuel

----------

## olav

Do you have Wireless LAN enabled in your kernel config?

```

Network device support  ---> 

    Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)  ---> 

        [*] Wireless LAN (non-hamradio) 

        < >   STRIP (Metricom starmode radio IP) 

        < >   AT&T WaveLAN & DEC RoamAbout DS support 

        < >   Aironet Arlan 655 & IC2200 DS support 

        < >   Aironet 4500/4800 series adapters 

        < >   Cisco/Aironet 34X/35X/4500/4800 ISA and PCI cards 

        < >   Hermes chipset 802.11b support (Orinoco/Prism2/Symbol) 

```

----------

